# Christmas photos



## Paddington (Feb 15, 2016)

First Christmas.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Paddington, amigo, yu look lik Sandy Claws beard! :surprise: Sandy Claws give yu cookie, no? I lub Sandy Claws, he gib mi toys an cookies. :clap2: :whoo: eace:

su amigo Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Paddington is very cute! 😊 All ready for the holidays! 🎄


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Love the photo!


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

So sweet!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Awwwww, what a good puppy to pose so nicely. Very cute.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Merry 1st Christmas Paddington! What a cute picture of him! 

Here's a photo of Emmie taken 2 years ago:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Emma makes an adorable reindeer!


----------

